# Great Humidor Deal



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

I am not one to give business to my competitors but I just saw this listed on Amazon and had to share it with you guys:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H69QOS?ie=UTF8&seller=A220KK2AKASGR7&sn=PremiumHumidors

Here it is as a tiny url incase that doesn't come across:

http://tinyurl.com/4szuny

300 cigar humidor (Ravello) for $13.75.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Geezey. Must be a price mistake?


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Has got to be a price mistake.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

skibumdc said:


> Geezey. Must be a price mistake?


I would agree, but since it is on Amazon they almost have to honor the price as far as I know.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

shipping even costs more than the item!

I almost want to pull the trigger since it is so cheap.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

i got in for 2.... dont know if its going to go through thoug. Nice give aways!


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

tchariya said:


> shipping even costs more than the item!
> 
> I almost want to pull the trigger since it is so cheap.


I did, I actually added 20 to my cart. Haha, figured I would sell them if I get them. Besdies the merchant doesn't get my cc info, goes right to Amazon, which I shop at all the time anyways.


----------



## Joshuwa1 (Apr 17, 2008)

me too....i'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## grantford (Jul 20, 2007)

I gave it a shot as well. Hope this works out!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

lol 50 orders in 5 minutes... wonder how long this is going to last. My thoughts are that its supposed to be 137.50 and they messed up. I really dont see them shipping these as itll be like a total loss but you never know. Anyone read up on amazons policys?


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I put in an order for 2. We'll see where it goes from here.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

what the heck, mine as well try my luck and buy one

stearns


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah but here is the deal, thats my picture of the product up there, with my website (obviously stolen) , but this isn't me selling it, so if you don't get it don't blame me, I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazon will probably email all who ordered the correct price and wait for approval before shipping.

Something like this:
We regret to inform you that an error caused the "300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor " to be displayed at an
incorrect price.

In accordance with our posted policies on pricing, we are unable to
offer this item for the incorrectly posted price. Therefore, we have
cancelled your order for this item.

At any given time, despite our best efforts, a small number of the
millions of items on our site may be mispriced. We do, however, verify
prices as part of our shipping procedures. If we discover that an
item's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our
discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or
cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. This policy is
posted in the Help section and is accessible through numerous other
areas of our web site.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

We value your business and hope that you will give us a chance to
serve you again in the future.

Sincerely,

Customer Service Department
Amazon.com


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

dsabot said:


> Yeah but here is the deal, thats my picture of the product up there, with my website (obviously stolen) , but this isn't me selling it, so if you don't get it don't blame me, I had nothing to do with it.


yeah but they seem to have some positive feedback. And if anything amazon is a trusted site im sure we somehow would get our money back if it never happens.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Well considering the normally offer this unit for $109.99, I know it's a price mistake

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...00GR&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=0


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

skibumdc said:


> Well considering the normally offer this unit for $109.99, I know it's a price mistake
> 
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...00GR&Category_Code=LGHUMIDORS&Product_Count=0


Yes, that is what I (cheaphumidors) sell that item for, but this is a different merchant, albeit with my images, and perhaps it is a mistake, or a loss leader or something else, I dont know. Just thought I would pass the info to you guys.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

FWIW I have received confirmation from Amazon. So we shall see. :tu


----------



## Joshuwa1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Conformation recieved here as well......also here is a link to the actual seller's website, http://www.premiumhumidors.com/, I checked the contact info against Amazon and they are one in the same. Just incase.


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

dsabot:

it's even got your write up



> This humidor is for the serious smoker. The brilliant high gloss burl finish make this humidor stand out in a crowd. Not to mention its gigantic size. You can store up to 300 of your favorite cigars in this guy, and still there are two drawers for stuff. The bottom two drawers open, while the top drawers are what the French like to call faux. That means they are fake. Yep, they are there for show only, they don't open. But it sure is funny watching your friends pull on them for hours to get at the goodies inside. If I had a dollar for everytime I have seen that. Well, I'd have about $2.00. Guess it isn't that funny after all.


maybe after all this - you should have a word with the seller?

andy

(I dont know if that text is generic with that humi - just pointing it out  )

Edit:
it seems they're selling another product with one of your pics here : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H681IA?ie=UTF8&seller=A220KK2AKASGR7&sn=PremiumHumidors

I'm suprised they didnt cut the watermark off of that - What's the law on image theft? i'm not too up to date with stuff like that. If they're stealing stuff like images, they deserve to lose a bit of cash on that mistake imo


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Pulled the trigger for 1, decided to hold up on ordering couple humifiers until I see what happens. Then again, may try beads, never used them before. Also received confirmation from Amazon. This will be interesting, expecting the other shoe to drop, or a follow up disclaimer. :ss


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

They JUST changed it. Now it's like 109


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

In for 1. Now we'll see if we actually get them. I bet there's a 75% chance these will get cancelled. Worth a try, however.

Thanks. :ss


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

Spect said:


> They JUST changed it. Now it's like 109


Use the Amazon link at the beginning of the post. I just ordered one and checked and it's still $13.75.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice price, but to charge 30 dollars for shipping 2 humidifiers is too high. Just doesn't sound right so I cancelled the order.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Spect said:


> They JUST changed it. Now it's like 109


I 'spect you hit the wrong link, Spect. CheapHumidors has it for $109. You want to click the link in the first post for Amazon.

Me, I couldn't resist. My little 75 count at home has some leaks, so I've been looking for another one anyhow. (Saves me from attempting the paraffin wax nightmare. Crafty, I am not.) I couldn't resist the price on this one.

By the way, thanks for the heads up dsabot. It's big of you to let us know, losing potential business as a result. (But perhaps gaining some in the long term.)


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I have no need whatsoever for this thing but I had to order one just in case they actuall are only 30 bucks with shipping!! :chk


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

might want to watch out - i cant seem to find this same deal through amazon.com. try it yourself. this looks like it could be a 'phishing' site, would watch out. hopefully nobody gets screwed.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a pretty elaborate phishing site if it is. But it does have amazon.com written all over the urls.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

tchariya said:


> That is a pretty elaborate phishing site if it is. But it does have amazon.com written all over the urls.


But try and find the same deal by typing in AMAZON.COM yourself - i can't seem to find it. I would just be wary is all i am saying.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

JordanWexler said:


> But try and find the same deal by typing in AMAZON.COM yourself - i can't seem to find it. I would just be wary is all i am saying.


Very simple:

1) Goto www.amazon.com
2) In the search, type 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
3) When the image shows up, click on the link to the right of it that says: 
2 Used & new from $13.75

There you will see two listings. One is me selling it for the regular price of $103.99, and the second below that for $13.75. So I assure you it isn't a phising site.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I pulled the trigger. It's waaaay too cheap to not pass up. I also got an e-mail confirmation from Amazon. I doubt it's a phishing scam, probably just an internal error. They had all of my info from my previous amazon purchases. I hope it goes through.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

dsabot said:


> Very simple:
> 
> 1) Goto www.amazon.com
> 2) In the search, type 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
> ...


Phew!! (I was nervous, because the first time I tried to order Explorer "encountered an error" and had to close.)


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

i just ordered one... my 1st humidor. i hope i get it.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

butterbeezy said:


> I pulled the trigger. It's waaaay too cheap to not pass up. I also got an e-mail confirmation from Amazon. I doubt it's a phishing scam, probably just an internal error. They had all of my info from my previous amazon purchases. I hope it goes through.


I just placed an order - will keep my fingers crossed as well.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

i just opened a new brower and searched on amazon, it looks like they fixed it back to $103. I hope amazon honors our orders.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

mjr955201 said:


> i just opened a new brower and searched on amazon, it looks like they fixed it back to $103. I hope amazon honors our orders.


It hasn't been changed yet. You are looking at MY price. Click the New & Used from $13.75 link.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

It's still on amazon. You see one at $103 and then next to it under 'used and new' for $13.75. We'll see if it goes through. I don't even need one but it'll go somewhere as a gift.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I ordered one!


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've searched all over premiumhumidors.com site and can't find this humidor. Maybe they are just blowing it out on amazon.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I guess I fell for it also and purchased one. We shall see what happens. I just dont want to deal with the hassel if they decide to try and charge me around $130 for the humi later on- either send it to me or cancel the order (and let me complain to Amazon :tu )


----------



## Mr Flibble (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't need another humi but I ordered one anyway. I'm sure I can find a use for it somewhere.


----------



## Joshuwa1 (Apr 17, 2008)

This might be the fastest growing thread ever......At least if we get hosed we won't go it alone....


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dukeuni said:


> Well, I guess I fell for it also and purchased one. We shall see what happens. I just dont want to deal with the hassel if they decide to try and charge me around $130 for the humi later on- either send it to me or cancel the order (and let me complain to Amazon :tu )


you don't have to worry about premiumhumidors.com trying to charge full price to your credit card since ONLY amazon has it. and amazon should honor their mistake. everyone knows they can afford it.

I'm sure premiumhumidors.com is contacting amazon.com right as we speak about the FLOOD of orders at 13 bucks! LOL


----------



## nadav (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sure amazon will catch on and cancel all the orders. Just in case they don't though, I'm in for one. :tu


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

mjr955201 said:


> you don't have to worry about premiumhumidors.com trying to charge full price to your credit card since ONLY amazon has it. and amazon should honor their mistake. everyone knows they can afford it.
> 
> I'm sure premiumhumidors.com is contacting amazon.com right as we speak about the FLOOD of orders at 13 bucks! LOL


I am a featured merchant on Amazon and the way it works is like this. Amazon sells their own items, we have all seen the brown boxes with pretty smiley Amazon logos all over them. For those items I am sure a pricing mistake will be covered.

Then they allow merchants to sell items on their site for a commission of sales. A person goes to Amazon, sees the item, orders it through Amazon and Amazon sends the order to the merchant. The merchant has 48 hours to ship the item out. We as merchant do not get any credit card information, just where to send the item. If we run out of stock, find we made a pricing error, made a mistake, etc WE are responsible for cancelling the order. We are unable to charge the customer more, ask for more money or do ANYTHING except ship or cancel, thats it. I would imagine that this merchant will cancel the orders, but there is a slight chance they will actually ship them out. I know that is so far below cost it is ridiculous. Unless you stole them from somewhere you couldn't possible sell them at this price.

So don't worry about being charged more for the item, the worse that can happen is the order gets cancelled and you never get charged on your credit card.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Price has been fixed  They left out the "0" in $103.75...


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

They fixed the price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1210277524&sr=8-6


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Tried to pull the trigger but no shipping to canada!


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

thats the friggin humidor I've been wanting to buy!Too bad they changed the price back, o well if anyone gets an extra and wants to sell let me know.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

TRicker said:


> thats the friggin humidor I've been wanting to buy!Too bad they changed the price back, o well if anyone gets an extra and wants to sell let me know.


'

Ditto, if it works out and someone wants to sell one let me know!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

dsabot: you need to contact Amazon about the theft of your images. Your watermarks are completely obvious.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

i got an email saying they charged the 28.74 to my card. will they refund the card or what?

stearns


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Got my order number and confirmation! I dont need a new humi, but what the heck!


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

They have changed the price now, but if anyone actually gets one and wants to sell it, I would be all over it.


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

renton20 said:


> They have changed the price now, but if anyone actually gets one and wants to sell it, I would be all over it.


Talk to dsabot...he ordered 20.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Is dsabot ordered 20 that probably triggered a red flag. We might have got away with it if people just ordered 1 each.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

If anyone wants to sell one please let me know!!!!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

stearns said:


> i got an email saying they charged the 28.74 to my card. will they refund the card or what?
> 
> stearns


If the card has been charged there is a good chance it'll go through for you.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

krisko said:


> If the card has been charged there is a good chance it'll go through for you.


Don't get me excited with that positve talk b/c I highly doubt they will let these go for 13 bucks, and my card did get charged. I think this is going to end bad for us and I'm going to yell DISAPPOINTED! when it happens.

But if it does work I will photograph everything. This is the most anticpation I've had in many years. The next 48 hrs is going to be very long.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

I wonder how many people jumped on this offer. Has anyone else looked on other forums to see if the word spread to the other forums? Heck, if CS guys and gals are the only ones to have ordered, then there may be a chance. I am just afraid that this will end up being like the Gurhka offer were everyone signed up for the free deal, and most people ended up getting nothing. 

I was lucky enough to jump on this before the price change was done. Heck, if this goes through then it is one of the best deals I have ever gotten. :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

dsabot said:


> I am not one to give business to my competitors but I just saw this listed on Amazon and had to share it with you guys:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H69QOS?ie=UTF8&seller=A220KK2AKASGR7&sn=PremiumHumidors
> 
> ...


 as a online seller I'm sure you would be thrilled if somebody did this to you as well.......not much honor among retailers I guess. For what it's worth I don't jump on price mistakes because at the end of the day all you are doing is driving small business out of business. :2


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

If I win this humidor, I will keep and maintain it for the rest of my life, so I can tell the story to my grandchildren. Come on Amazon! Don't let us down...


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Pisss
Kicking myself for missing that one


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

stevieray said:


> as a online seller I'm sure you would be thrilled if somebody did this to you as well.......not much honor among retailers I guess. For what it's worth I don't jump on price mistakes because at the end of the day all you are doing is driving small business out of business. :2


Well someone did do something like this to him...stealing someone else's photos to use on your site is illegal.....My wife and her webmaster spent a majority of their time watching other retailers who stole the images all the time. As for putting someone out of business..fighting to keep whats yours is just what anyone of us would do. This is just like calling your friends when there is a price error in Gas or what not.

Shawn


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

stevieray said:


> as a online seller I'm sure you would be thrilled if somebody did this to you as well.......not much honor among retailers I guess. For what it's worth I don't jump on price mistakes because at the end of the day all you are doing is driving small business out of business. :2


It has nothing to do with honor. I saw a good deal and passed it on to you guys. It is possible it is a price error, or that they are liquidating an item they got on clearance. Somebody already mentioned that they don't sell it on their site, so who knows. If it happened to me I would have to decide if the bad publicity due to word of mouth, especially on a board such as this is worth the loss of a few hundred dollars. I'd call it an advertising expense.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

google "amazon price mistake"


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

mjr955201 said:


> Is dsabot ordered 20 that probably triggered a red flag. We might have got away with it if people just ordered 1 each.


I added 20 to my cart, I didn't buy them, the shipping ruined the deal for me. I purchased one, just like the rest of the people here. So I don't think I ruined anything.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

dsabot said:


> I added 20 to my cart, I didn't buy them, the shipping ruined the deal for me. I purchased one, just like the rest of the people here. So I don't think I ruined anything.


Nice! Looks we have a better chance now guys! At least no other forums got onto this before it was pulled.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

dsabot said:


> I added 20 to my cart, I didn't buy them, the shipping ruined the deal for me. I purchased one, just like the rest of the people here. So I don't think I ruined anything.


ohh, ok, someone else said you bought 20, my mistake. But I've searched about amazon's price errors and it doesn't look good for us guys.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

mjr955201 said:


> ohh, ok, someone else said you bought 20, my mistake. But I've searched about amazon's price errors and it doesn't look good for us guys.


said that hooooours ago but wish ya'll luck none the less.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

dsabot said:


> It has nothing to do with honor. *I saw a good deal and passed it on to you guys. * It is possible it is a price error, or that they are liquidating an item they got on clearance. Somebody already mentioned that they don't sell it on their site, so who knows. If it happened to me I would have to decide if the bad publicity due to word of mouth, especially on a board such as this is worth the loss of a few hundred dollars. I'd call it an advertising expense.


If that was your intention then I applaud your efforts to pass a "great deal" from one of your competitors onto the members of this site. At first glance it appeared to me that you were exposing a listing error that would hurt your competition financially. Just my opinion and we all know what's said about opinions..........:2


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Meh, If my three ever arrive I will be happy.(As will a couple of other BOTL's!) If not I only lost the few seconds it took to click through a few screens. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. :2


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I really hope this deal goes through b/c it would help out my current financial situation. This would be a nice bonus. A nice humidor to come home to.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

What a deal... Ihope for the sake of all of you that the deal goes throug. I have been wanting this humidor, but have not wanted to pony up for the $100 bucks. Have been thinking of a coolerdor instead. Would love to find a great deal like this though. I am hoping you all get it!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I missed out on this

and I could really use a new humi right now.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

Would not imagine anyone would suffer a lose, either I purchased a humi, or the powers that be decide to cancel the purchase and Amazon would have to credit the money back to my account.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I missed out on this
> 
> and I could really use a new humi right now.


I have to put those 898's in something! If we are lucky, who knows?:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

stevieray said:


> If that was your intention then I applaud your efforts to pass a "great deal" from one of your competitors onto the members of this site. At first glance it appeared to me that you were exposing a listing error that would hurt your competition financially. Just my opinion and we all know what's said about opinions..........:2


If someone stole my pictures (and this competitor ripped the pics off...look at the watermark!) and used them to sell an item that I sell, I would do what was in my power to 'get back at him'. If that means expose an error on their part or go after them in court or notify amazon of said infringements so maybe amazon can do something like pulling their account etc.

I guess that is me. I don't like my hard work to be used freely and/or without my consent. I'm a small business owner too and I wouldn't mind putting a stop to competition especially unfair/unethical competition.

i'm not trying to start a war here..but i'm calling it as I see it, if it was my picture being stolen.


----------



## Dwharmsway (Jan 17, 2008)

So...

If this goes through for you all, and you just bought it because it was a good deal and not really needing it, I would be willing to make an offer to someone also. A 300 count humi would go along way. Of course you'd have to be willing to ship to APO, but all that can be worked out.

I hope this goes through for everyone. As soon as I saw it, my luck it was too late, I tried to purchase. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nice :tu


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

If this goes through it will be fate. I've been unsuccessful to keep the RH up in my humidor. I have a small 50ct humidor that I've had for yrs. The seal is bad and leaking humidity. I've tried a lot of things, to no avail.

If this goes through, I'd be happy to sell my old one. 

By the way, my CC has a pending charge. I also received a shipping email this morning. The only problem is that the email is from FedEx and not Amazon. I have no idea if it's the humidor that was shipped or the sampler I just purchased from Phatash? My guess is it's the stogies. Wish there was more detail in the email.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

tobychu said:


> By the way, my CC has a pending charge. I also received a shipping email this morning. The only problem is that the email is from FedEx and not Amazon. I have no idea if it's the humidor that was shipped or the sampler I just purchased from Phatash? My guess is it's the stogies. Wish there was more detail in the email.


I can't remember if its UPS or FedEx but they usually state the sender in the first sentence or two of the paragraph (wish they'd make it a bit clearer, but that's UPS/FedEx for ya).

Now, just playing the waiting game to see if the shipment emails go out or we all get a notice of cancellation on the orders.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, there has been an update on my amazon account since last night. It nows says the order is 'completed' instead of 'pending' last night. The only thing that concerns me is the shipping estimate is May 12, monday. They might correct the error by then.


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> Well, there has been an update on my amazon account since last night. It nows says the order is 'completed' instead of 'pending' last night. The only thing that concerns me is the shipping estimate is May 12, monday. They might correct the error by then.


Did it say that they are shipping it? If so, once they confirmed SHIPPING, then the contract with you is considered complete, and thusly cannot fix an error they made.
edit: this is of course based upon the limited knowledge obtained from google.com law school :tu


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

JordanWexler said:


> Did it say that they are shipping it? If so, once they confirmed SHIPPING, then the contract with you is considered complete, and thusly cannot fix an error they made.
> edit: this is of course based upon the limited knowledge obtained from google.com law school :tu


Checked my Amazon account and it also said "COMPLETED". The estimated shipping date was 5/9 - 5/12. The charge is still "Pending" on my CC, and I could be wrong, but I don't think they can actually charge it until it ships?


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

Mines completed with a shipping estimate: May 9, 2008 - May 12, 2008. Maybe it actually worked?


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

GHC_Hambone said:


> Mines completed with a shipping estimate: May 9, 2008 - May 12, 2008. Maybe it actually worked?


AMazon just puts a pre-authorization on your card to ensure you have the funds. The merchant then had to ship within the allocated window, in this case the 9th-12th. Once they enter a tracking number Amazon will actually take the money from your account, and in 15 days pay the merchant, albeit less their commission.

So just because they have it as COMPLETE and you have a hold on your money doesn't mean we are out of the woods yet. If the merchant doesn't ship the order or if they cancel the order, they might get a negative strike. It has nothing AT ALL to do with Amazon, they are just the payment conduit, it is up to the individual merchant what the next move is.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

After reviewing my order with Amazon, there is a link that allows to leave feedback for the seller. The link does not work yet (does it work when the item is shipped?), but when the link does work, would a company like Premium Humidors be concerned with a ton of bad feedback if they do not ship the humis? I am not sure how much amazon sales they do, but 25-50 negative feedbacks would basically kill their Amazon presence. On the other hand, if they do ship out the Humi's.... dang, that would have some REALLY HIGH feedback, not even based on how good the Humi's are. 

Really guys, I think this all depends on how many orders for the Humi were made. If it was limited to just CS guys, it may make some sense for them to send them out (not much of a fiscal loss, lots of positive feedback, and no negative feedback). Just a thought.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, by my count, about 14 people ordered it at the $13 price. So, we can hope that the guys down in FL at premiumhumidors.com honor their mistake. They will probably take a $518 loss with this mistake.

I figured their wholesale cost is $50 for these humidors, we bought them at $13, causing them a $37 loss per humidor. Multiplied by 14 units. But I bet they some profit on the shipping, so the $518 figure might be less. 

It would be a nice gesture on premiumhumidors.com's part to allow these orders to go through. I know I would gladly purchase products from them in the future b/c of it. 

Let's all hope they are thinking about a returning customer and blowback.


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

I ordered one and certainly hope I get it. But I probably won't leave negative feedback if they cancel my order. Unless they're obnoxious about it.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

mjr955201 said:


> Well, by my count, about 14 people ordered it at the $13 price. So, we can hope that the guys down in FL at premiumhumidors.com honor their mistake. They will probably take a $518 loss with this mistake.
> 
> I figured their wholesale cost is $50 for these humidors, we bought them at $13, causing them a $37 loss per humidor. Multiplied by 14 units. But I bet they some profit on the shipping, so the $518 figure might be less.
> 
> ...


Depending on how many you buy the wholesale cost is almost double what you stated.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

dsabot said:


> Depending on how many you buy the wholesale cost is almost double what you stated.


I don't understand. Are you saying they cost $100, or $25 wholesale? If it is $100, then it pushes their loss up to $1000. That a tough hit to take.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

mjr955201 said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying they cost $100, or $25 wholesale? If it is $100, then it pushes their loss up to $1000. That a tough hit to take.


If it is the same one that I carry then yes, closer to $1000 at around 15 orders. But we don't know how many were ordered. The way I see it, $1000 is a small price to pay for the positive press and follow-up sales, etc. Making lemonade.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Any updates or feelings from fellow orderers on how this will play out Monday? Wow, this is a long weekend b/c of this situation. The estimated shipping date is Monday May 12, so it is up to premiumhumidors.com to decide on Monday, May 12.

I will be going from this:










To this for $13 ($28 w/sh):


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I'm feeling pretty good about this deal going through tommorrow. let's all keep our fingers crossed. update: amazon has allowed me to leave feedback for the seller, so let's hope the seller doesn't want to destroy their reputation on amazon by cancelling all our orders, and across the internet for that matter.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't understand how people would leave neg feedback if this doesn't go through. It was clearly a price mistake and retailers reserve the right not to ship. I've ordered one but I don't expect to get it.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> Well, by my count, about 14 people ordered it at the $13 price. So, we can hope that the guys down in FL at premiumhumidors.com honor their mistake. They will probably take a $518 loss with this mistake.
> 
> I figured their wholesale cost is $50 for these humidors, we bought them at $13, causing them a $37 loss per humidor. Multiplied by 14 units. But I bet they some profit on the shipping, so the $518 figure might be less.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure premiumhumidor.com or any business would be so concerned about people capitalizing on a mistake as being in the returning customer market subset.

As far as you trying to defame them for a typo, I think you need to just calm down.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

it is 130 dollars now


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> it is 130 dollars now


It's $103.75 + $14.99 s/h. Premiumhumidors.com has a 93% feedback rating on Amazon.com. It looks like they just started selling on Amazon this Feb. There are 15 comments, w/ one person saying the humidor is low quality and another saying the humidifier instructions were missing.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> It's $103.75 + $14.99 s/h. Premiumhumidors.com has a 93% feedback rating on Amazon.com. It looks like they just started selling on Amazon this Feb. There are 15 comments, w/ one person saying *the humidor is low quality and another saying the humidifier instructions were missing*.


For 28$ shipped, buy some weather stripping tape and as far as the humidifier, just ask and the Gorillas will help with setting up the humidifier. Hope it works out for y'all.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I put my order in for 2, hope they show up, but I am not holding my breath.

Shipment #1:
2 items - delivery estimate: May 16, 2008 - May 30, 2008 
Shipping estimate:May 12, 2008
Delivery estimate:May 16, 2008 - May 30, 2008

Shipping Address: 
Adam Kieft
XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX

Shipping Speed: 
Standard Shipping

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Items Ordered  
2 of: 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor 
Sold by: premiumhumidors (seller profile)
Price
$13.75

- 2 item(s) Gift options: None

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Item(s) Subtotal: $27.50 
Shipping & Handling: $29.98 
----- 
Total Before Tax: $57.48 
Sales tax: $0.00 
----- 
Total for this Shipment: $57.48 
----


----------



## rawlic (Jun 10, 2007)

I had a feeling it would happen. My order got cancelled due to a pricing error. Check the status of your orders on Amazon.com.

Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Joshuwa1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine too.....


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

rawlic said:


> I had a feeling it would happen. My order got cancelled due to a pricing error. Check the status of your orders on Amazon.com.
> 
> Oh well, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


Ditto, said refund was issued.


----------



## Dukeuni (Apr 26, 2007)

This is what I received from Amazon:

Greetings from Amazon.com,

This notice serves as confirmation that we have initiated a refund in the 
amount of $28.74 for Order #************* from 
[email protected]. Here are the details of your refund(s) related 
to this order.

Item: Refund for 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
Refund: $28.74
Reason for refund: The ordered item is not in stock when the order arrives
Memo from seller: Hello,
We do apologize, but the price listed was in error. We have since 
corrected the problem, and have refunded you completely. We apologize for 
any inconvenience. Thank you

Total refund for this order: $28.74

I don't know, I am tempted to leave negative feedback, but hopefully I will think better about it- give myself a day to cool off.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

Got my email as well. Not only do they risk the negative feedback people here can leave but strikes from Amazon for such a large number of cancels.

Greetings from Amazon.com,

This notice serves as confirmation that we have initiated a refund in the amount of $28.74 for Order # 058-8290239-3548542 from [email protected]. Here are the details of your refund(s) related to this order.

Item: Refund for 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
Refund: $28.74
Reason for refund: The ordered item is not in stock when the order arrives Memo from seller: Hello, We do apologize, but the price listed was in error. We have since corrected the problem, and have refunded you completely. We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks alot amazon, now i'm going to have to resort to buying one of the cheap humidors on ebay for 20 bucks.


----------



## tobychu (Apr 1, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Ditto, said refund was issued.


:tpd:


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mjr955201 said:


> thanks alot amazon, now i'm going to have to resort to buying one of the cheap humidors on ebay for 20 bucks.


*NO Please Reconsider that Statement:hn*

There are plenty of horror stories of people buying sub-par humidors to try to save a few bucks (not spanish cedar, broken, scratched, sap, etc.) Personal opinion is buy one from the Devil and save plenty of money. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

dsabot said:


> Item: Refund for 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
> Refund: $28.74
> Reason for refund: The ordered item is not in stock when the order arrives Memo from seller: Hello, We do apologize, but the price listed was in error. We have since corrected the problem, and have refunded you completely. We apologize for any inconvenience. Thank you


Got my notice too, not exactly good business, particularly with the number of people who ordered them. I am willing to bet they would have made up the money pretty easily. They screwed it up, the offer should have stood. :2


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> *NO Please Reconsider that Statement:hn*
> 
> There are plenty of horror stories of people buying sub-par humidors to try to save a few bucks. Personal opinion is buy one from the Devil and save plenty of money. :tu


:tpd::tpd: Just use a cardboard box if this is your plan. It will hold humidity better than one of the $20 cheapos on Ebay. Lots of places to buy good inexpensive humidors. Rob at Taboo has some nice ones as do several vendors in the Retailer section.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

chippewastud79 said:


> Got my notice too, not exactly good business, particularly with the number of people who ordered them. I am willing to bet they would have made up the money pretty easily. They screwed it up, the offer should have stood. :2


I agree, and if I could sell them to you guys for twice their price do to this situation I would, but alas I can't.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it is silly to bash them for not honoring a ridiculous pricing mistake. It would have been nice to get a humidor for very cheap. That said there is no reason to punish them for correcting the mistake. I doubt many B&M dealers would sell a single item at 90$ below list just because it was mismarked. Even if they did it would be one and done not a run of dozens because it was spread all over a message board. Be reasonable and have some consideration for the vendor. Cheap humidors is not Wal-mart of some other multi-billion dollar conglomerate. It's some persons business and it is one thing to ding people for legitimate bad service it's another to ding them for an honest mistake (even a Walmart). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Trajan said:


> As far as you trying to defame them for a typo, I think you need to just calm down.





gvarsity said:


> I think it is silly to bash them for not honoring a ridiculous pricing mistake. It would have been nice to get a humidor for very cheap. That said there is no reason to punish them for correcting the mistake. I doubt many B&M dealers would sell a single item at 90$ below list just because it was mismarked. Even if they did it would be one and done not a run of dozens because it was spread all over a message board. Be reasonable and have some consideration for the vendor. Cheap humidors is not Wal-mart of some other multi-billion dollar conglomerate. It's some persons business and it is one thing to ding people for legitimate bad service it's another to ding them for an honest mistake (even a Walmart). Just my 2 cents.


I gotta agree with these guys... pretty shitty to beat up on someone for not wanting to lose hundreds (maybe thousands) of dollars and making an honest (and obvious) mistake.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

They still stole dsabot's marketing pictures.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I want to pull the trigger for this pyramid, 21 +24 s/h, 45 total. but i know it is probably garbage. I will control myself and wait a few weeks until i see a nice 250-300 ct on the devil. And this one is only 100ct, so probably 50 in reality.



















http://cgi.ebay.com/100-ct-UNIQUE-P...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just always wanted one of these pyramids, after seeing the Montecristo one. ( can't afford )Even though they are just for show and not good for storage space.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

tchariya said:


> They still stole dsabot's marketing pictures.


I saw that, and that is crappy... however dsabot, being a businessman and knowing about business, probably could go after them in one of the many ways described in the 8 pages of this thread if he was that concerned about the theft of his images.

That doesn't have anything to do with people leaving him negative feedback for him not honoring an obviously incorrect price...

Not trying to be a d!ck (even though *it is Monday*), just saying it seems pretty unfair to say, "damn, I can't screw this guy out of his products or money, so I'm gonna leave him negative feedback..."


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mjr955201 said:


> I want to pull the trigger for this pyramid, 21 +24 s/h, 45 total. but i know it is probably garbage. I will control myself and wait a few weeks until i see a nice 250-300 ct on the devil. And this one is only 100ct, so probably 50 in reality.


Keep an eye out for a Treasure Dome (250+ count) from the Devil. Well worth it and very nice, tons of room for singles. :2


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

I've wanted this 300ct from cheaphumidors.com since last year. It's $139.99, but they have 'damaged' ones for $119, plus I've got a $20 coupon, so it puts it around $100 + s/h. Not bad.


















http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...GTB&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=22

The treasure dome is nice: $159 at cheaphumidors.com. little pricey though. And I would rather have a glass top.









http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...0DL&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=20

Has anybody seen the 1st 300ct 'Glass Cabinet' on the Devil site? thanks.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

DBall said:


> I saw that, and that is crappy... however dsabot, being a businessman and knowing about business, probably could go after them in one of the many ways described in the 8 pages of this thread if he was that concerned about the theft of his images.
> 
> That doesn't have anything to do with people leaving him negative feedback for him not honoring an obviously incorrect price...
> 
> Not trying to be a d!ck (even though *it is Monday*), just saying it seems pretty unfair to say, "damn, I can't screw this guy out of his products or money, so I'm gonna leave him negative feedback..."


Amazon has a very strange policy. Once you upload your images and copy on their site, they "own" it, so other people, like premium can tag onto my products, assuming they are the same thing and offer them for sale, in essence using my images, etc. It is a silly policy, and normally I would never go for such a thing, but Amazon is very very good to me, so I let it slide, I am not upset about it.

I also agree that bashing this merchant due to the pricing error is wrong. It obviously was a mistake and if we got the merchandise that would be great, but they have every right to cancel the order if they wish and I think we all know it was a mistake, so let's chalk it up to a fun, lively thread that had us all on edge in anticipation over the weekend to see if it would go through. Beyond that, leave the poor guys alone.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> *NO Please Reconsider that Statement:hn*
> 
> There are plenty of horror stories of people buying sub-par humidors to try to save a few bucks (not spanish cedar, broken, scratched, sap, etc.) Personal opinion is buy one from the Devil and save plenty of money. :tu


Or go to Robs site http://www.taboocigars.com/main.sc and look at a few of the deals he is running.

Another option is mark at Cigarmony http://www.cigarmony.com/

Both guys are top notch bolts and run great deals.

Chas


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

dsabot said:


> Amazon has a very strange policy. Once you upload your images and copy on their site, they "own" it, so other people, like premium can tag onto my products, assuming they are the same thing and offer them for sale, in essence using my images, etc. It is a silly policy, and normally I would never go for such a thing, but Amazon is very very good to me, so I let it slide, I am not upset about it.
> 
> I also agree that bashing this merchant due to the pricing error is wrong. It obviously was a mistake and if we got the merchandise that would be great, *but they have every right to cancel the order if they wish and I think we all know it was a mistake, *so let's chalk it up to a fun, lively thread that had us all on edge in anticipation over the weekend to see if it would go through. Beyond that, *leave the poor guys alone*.


 Wasn't it you that started all this?


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

mjr955201 said:


> I want to pull the trigger for this pyramid, 21 +24 s/h, 45 total. but i know it is probably garbage.


fakehumidors.com

You're better off keeping cigars at the B&M than storing them in Eucalyptus wood.


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

stevieray said:


> Wasn't it you that started all this?


I posted the "find". If it went through and we all got a deal, great for us, if not, then thats life. I wasn't out to get anyone or cause problems.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

dsabot said:


> I posted the "find". If it went through and we all got a deal, great for us, if not, then thats life. I wasn't out to get anyone or cause problems.


I never got the feeling you were trying to cause harm to anyone. You wanted to tell everyone about a great deal on amazon on a nice humidor that you have experience with.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

There's an old trick I've employed for knuckleheads who steal my product pics and hotlink to my webspace.
I don't mind if folks use my pics. I could care less. I figure the least they could do is rehost them so I'm not paying for the bandwidth (while they make money).
So when I found a hotlinked pic at ebay or a website, I'd just change the pic that rested at that url to something else entirely.
I was always pretty tame, but I've seen folks get nailed with some pretty disgusting stuff for not having the sense to rehost a stolen pic.


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, the negative feedback has started for premiumhumidors.com for their pricing mistake. Two comments so far. I am not going to leave negative feedback since I understand it was a mistake.

2 out of 5: "Cancelled order because of their own pricing mistake. Not very reputable, if you ask me." 
Date: 5/12/2008 Rated by Buyer: JAMES M.

1 out of 5: "Ordered Humidor from company through Amazon. Took company about 4 days before letting me know they would not honor the price they listed on Amazon- They refunded my money, but would not honor the price they listed the item for. Company decides when and if to actually honor its prices....." 
Date: 5/12/2008 Rated by Buyer:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/selle...327&marketplaceSeller=1&seller=A220KK2AKASGR7


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

DBall said:


> Not trying to be a d!ck (even though *it is Monday*), just saying it seems pretty unfair to say, "damn, I can't screw this guy out of his products or money, so I'm gonna leave him negative feedback..."


:tpd: Seriously. This is CS...aren't we held to a higher level of integrity here? I would like to think so.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

dsabot said:


> I posted the "find". If it went through and we all got a deal, great for us, if not, then thats life. *I wasn't out to get anyone or cause problems.*


Really? 



dsabot said:


> I would agree, but since it is on Amazon they almost have to honor the price as far as I know.





dsabot said:


> I did, I actually added 20 to my cart. Haha, figured I would sell them if I get them. Besdies the merchant doesn't get my cc info, goes right to Amazon, which I shop at all the time anyways.





dsabot said:


> Yeah but here is the deal, thats my picture of the product up there, with my website (obviously stolen) , but this isn't me selling it, so if you don't get it don't blame me, I had nothing to do with it.





dsabot said:


> If it happened to me I would have to decide if the bad publicity due to word of mouth, especially on a board such as this is worth the loss of a few hundred dollars. I'd call it an advertising expense.





dsabot said:


> Very simple:
> 
> 1) Goto www.amazon.com
> 2) In the search, type 300 Cigar High Gloss Humidor
> ...





dsabot said:


> Got my email as well. *Not only do they risk the negative feedback people here can leave but strikes from Amazon for such a large number of cancels.*


No offense, man, but from the pointing out of this obvious mistake and the stolen picture (that you later said you were "not upset about"), to step-by-step instructions on how to place orders to finally "mentioning" that people here could leave negative feedback, it certainly seems otherwise...

Club Stogie is full of decent people and miscommunication can certainly occur, but to me this seemed a bit like a retaliatory strike against a direct competitor of yours. Not that I'm the CS morality squad or anything, but I am curious about what exactly happened here.... instead of making guesses as to the intentions of others, it's always better to ask them.

This post is not intended to offend, assume or attack, just to request clarification from the source directly.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know why people are attacking dsabot here. He's been upfront about his motivations the entire time. I believe he mentioned the deal trying to help some BOTLs out with a cheap humidor. I can't imagine any motive other than that. 

I am surprised people have actually left negative feedback. The company can't lose $50 per humidor sold and obviously didn't plan the price mistake as some kind of marketing strategy. I ordered one and I won't be leaving negative feedback.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

:tpd:


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

krisko said:


> I don't know why people are attacking dsabot here. He's been upfront about his motivations the entire time. I believe he mentioned the deal trying to help some BOTLs out with a cheap humidor. I can't imagine any motive other than that.


As I feel like this may be directed at my last post, I'll respond.

I totally understand that statement, it's just that to me (and I've definitely been wrong before... a bundle of times for sure) it sounded like he was going after the competition. It was an obvious mistake and the fact that there was a mention by him of people leaving negative feedback and stuff seemed like there was possibly an ulterior motive. It just left a bad taste in my mouth... I've talked to a couple other people that feel the same way as well, so instead of making guesses as to why he posted the things he posted, I simply asked directly. I find that, for me, its a much more fair thing to do than to pass personal judgment on someone without hearing their side.

Again... this wasn't meant as an accusation or an attack as much as a request for clarification.



krisko said:


> I am surprised people have actually left negative feedback. The company can't lose $50 per humidor sold and obviously didn't plan the price mistake as some kind of marketing strategy. I ordered one and I won't be leaving negative feedback.


I am surprised as well... even dsabot estimated the loss per piece at closer to $100.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a little disappointed that it didn't get shipped. But i'm not gonna leave negative feedback. Sh*t happens, it was an honest mistake. Wait til you make a mistake and see how it feels to go through the flamethrower. :2


----------



## mjr955201 (Aug 1, 2007)

RUJohnny99 said:


> fakehumidors.com
> 
> You're better off keeping cigars at the B&M than storing them in Eucalyptus wood.


thanks for that site, not using spanish cedar explains the low prices for those boxes. very helpful.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

PremiumHumidor's item on Amazon now "currently not available."


----------

